# Looking for VGA Driver for ACER Travelmate 4150



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have an ACER Travelmate 4150 that I installed Windows 7 on. I know that this model of Travelmate doesn't technically support W7 but I got it installed just fine and have found all of the drivers except for one. I am trying to get VGA driver so I can use sleep mode (Sleep is currently grayed out). I have looked under the ACER website at the model "Acer Travelmate 4235 (which supports Vista and W7) and tried the VGA drivers for that model but they are not working. There has to be a working VGA driver for this. Does anyone know where I can look to find the right VGA driver (btw Windows update has found all of the drivers except this one - so that won't help)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you know which graphics vendor your machine has ie intel,nvidia can you go to device manager then to the device click on the + to expand the view then right click on the device choose properties then go to the details tab and choose hardware id's from the drop down list and post the pci\ven&dev


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

_"There has to be a working VGA driver for this"_

Not necessarily.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

pip22 is correct


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

The type of video card is nVidia 7.2.7.3
On the ACER website I could go to this link:
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / TravelMate / TravelMate 4150
And go down to "VGA" section and download one of the options (they are both the exact same thing I believe) and it would work. This is, however, if I still had Windows XP. Unfortunately, this particular model (Acer Travelmate 4150) never came with Windows 7 installed so it doesn't have a option for that (or for Vista). At the top right of the link I posted, it has an option of "Operating System" and the only options are Windows XP Home 32bit or Windows XP Professional 32bit. I have tried the driver as if I had Windows XP Pro but it did not work. My next guess was to simply look at similar models of ACER and find if any of them had nVidia VGA driver for Vista or W7. 

For example I first looked under Acer Travelmate 4235 and it had VGA drivers for Vista, but they were by for ATI (not nVidia). I tried them anyways but they did not work.
Then I looked at Acer Travelmate 4200. It supports Vista so I chose Vista Business 32bit and it did have a VGA driver for nVidia. However I tried to install it and it did not work. Any idea where I can find the appropriate nVidia driver that will work for W7?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If the maker is not supplying them then you could be out of luck you should have run the upgrade advisor Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
I gave you some instructions in post 2 so that I could see if anything was available but you have not completed it


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

joeten said:


> If the maker is not supplying them then you could be out of luck you should have run the upgrade advisor Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
> I gave you some instructions in post 2 so that I could see if anything was available but you have not completed it


Ok sorry I have Windows Advisor running right now so hopefully that'll find something. I checked the Device Manager and went to Hardware Ids
It shows 4 lines and says:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_007A1025&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_007A1025
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_0380

Is this what you were asking for? Does this help at all? Thank you for the help by the way!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

go to nvidia web site,

Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


Option 2: Automatically find drivers for my NVIDIA products. If there are drivers available the tool will automatically detect your product,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

brobarapas said:


> go to nvidia web site,
> 
> Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers
> 
> ...


also I would install windows 7 again or restore it back in system restore to a earlier point before you installed all the wrong drivers,other wise your going to have allot of conflicts


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

brobarapas said:


> go to nvidia web site,
> 
> Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers
> 
> ...


Didn't work ): Thanks though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/travelmate_4150/driver/


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi try here ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/travelmate_4150/driver/


Hey. Thanks for the link, but unfortunately I just tried it and it did not work. I tried the NVIDIA driver in there and it said it was the incorrect video driver. My ACER is running Windows 7 and the link you gave appears to be for Windows XP. However I am going to try the NVIDIA driver it has listed for Windows Vista, and I will report back how it works out. Unfortunately, if my memory serves I have already tried that and it did not work. But we'll see if it works..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that would be the correct driver as the machine came with xp,can you go to the device manager then to the device click on the + to expand the view then right click on the device choose properties then go the the driver details tab and from the drop down menu choose hardware id's and post the pci\ven and dev


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok I have looked the nvidia site and checked the model of graphics installed it is the geoforce go 6 mobile which is not supported on the site there are a number of beta drivers you might try but there is no gurantee with them NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search
I take it you did not run the win 7 upgrade advisor before your install it would have told you about any possible issue Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows
you may not be able to get a driver for win 7


----------



## Rizky (Sep 13, 2011)

It is "Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family" search in intel download center. I'm sure of it, but i dont know this driver will support windows 7, intel says that they stop support for this hardware. 

This is the news http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...eng&OSVersion=Windows 7*&DownloadType=Drivers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If they do not support it then it would not


----------



## Rizky (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, they don't support it, but the older driver is works.
And it's perfectly fine.
I've try that with my laptop.

If someone still needs the answer how to install the driver, just reply the post.

Thanl you, Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## xeo313 (Sep 15, 2011)

Try This

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...ersion=Windows XP Professional*&DownloadType=


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

d/l the hardware detection utility,,


Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / TravelMate / TravelMate 4150


----------



## womblies (Jul 8, 2015)

riffdex said:


> I have an ACER Travelmate 4150 that I installed Windows 7 on. I know that this model of Travelmate doesn't technically support W7 but I got it installed just fine and have found all of the drivers except for one. I am trying to get VGA driver so I can use sleep mode (Sleep is currently grayed out). I have looked under the ACER website at the model "Acer Travelmate 4235 (which supports Vista and W7) and tried the VGA drivers for that model but they are not working. There has to be a working VGA driver for this. Does anyone know where I can look to find the right VGA driver (btw Windows update has found all of the drivers except this one - so that won't help)?


I have had the same problem, and after much searching I have found the answer....
I used driver identifier to give me a list of updates and came up with one that works with 7...Accident or design, I don't care, it works.
the file name is win2k_xp142550. It is listed under others.
at first the installation fails, then it gives the option to reinstall using preferred settings and hey presto.. I have hardware acceleration and sleep mode.
It is one of the smaller files :dance:near the top of the list.


----------



## womblies (Jul 8, 2015)

I had the same problem. This worked for me.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...-Media-Accelerator-Driver-for-Windows-XP-exe-
Good luck !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input, but this is a very old thread and the op may well have a new machine by this time.


----------



## womblies (Jul 8, 2015)

joeten said:


> Thanks for the input, but this is a very old thread and the op may well have a new machine by this time.



Very true, But Answers are still valuable as a searchable resource. This is how I found my own answer.

Many people are still using old tech. It's a Poor world !


----------



## congoharrison (Mar 16, 2017)

This is an old thread, though I found it useful to revive an old laptop for a friend.

The file needed is not the one mentioned above, as it will not install because it's the wrong OS, that file is an .exe and it halt errors upon execution.

The file that DOES work is an Intel "developer's" .zip file containing the driver, this is the filename: "win2k_xp1424.zip"

As of 16th March, 2017, it can be downloaded here at Intel's website:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...ator-Driver-for-Windows-XP-zip-?product=81510

To install it, you create a folder and unzip the download into it.....
(the .zip file contents are not in a container/folder!)......

Next, open device manager, highlight the problem VGA/Graphics device, 
then choose to "update driver" for that device, then "search my computer for drivers" ..... use the browse button and browse to the folder you created with the driver in it, (the folder/container is all you need to select - you'll see the OK or NEXT button go from greyed out to solid black), install and that's it, upon reboot, device manager shows no error and the driver is installed.

I did this with an Acer Travelmate 4150 (DL00) running Windows 7 Ulimate x86. (Win7 is officially unsupported on this laptop, and no Win7 drivers are available from Acer).

Windows installed the LAN driver from the install disk, then, as stated on the previous page, Windows update served all the other drivers except for the VGA/Graphics driver that I just outlined.


----------

